# Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, March 29, 2016</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that the Company’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras (digital SLR and compact-system cameras) have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 13 consecutive years from 2003 to 2015.(1)</p>
<p>Canon, which develops the key components featured in its interchangeable-lens cameras—the CMOS image sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses—employs these cutting-edge technologies across its entire product lineup, from entry-level models to professional-use flagship cameras. Through its robust product lineup that effectively responds to the needs of a wide range of users, Canon has continuously secured the top global share within the industry.</p>
<p>In 2003, the dawn of digital SLR cameras, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Kiss Digital (EOS Digital Rebel or EOS 300D Digital in other regions). This groundbreaking camera, which was competitively priced and featured a compact, lightweight design, captured the top share of the global market and set the stage for growth in the digital SLR market. Since that time, Canon has continued to launch a range of epoch-making products, including the professional-model EOS-1D series and the EOS 5D series which, equipped with a 35 mm full-frame sensor, paved the way for digital SLR video recording.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>During 2015, Canon introduced an impressive lineup of new interchangeable-lens camera products that supported the Company’s achievement of a 13th consecutive year at the top of the global market. In June, the Company released the EOS 5Ds and 5Ds R digital SLR cameras, which realize the world’s highest pixel count(2) with approximately 50.6-megapixel resolution; while in April the EOS 8000D (EOS Rebel T6s or EOS 760D) and EOS Kiss X8i (EOS Rebel T6i or EOS 750D) digital SLR cameras were released. Also, in March, Canon launched the EOS M3 compact-system camera.</p>
<p>Additionally, further bolstering Canon’s product lineup designed to meet the specific needs of a diverse user base, the Company announced in February this year the introduction of the EOS-1D X Mark II, capable of high-speed 14 frame-per-second continuous shooting, and the EOS 80D, which combines full-fledged still image-capture performance with exceptional movie-shooting operability. Also, the extensive EF lens-series lineup, production of which surpassed the 110 million unit mark in June 2015, currently comprises a total of 98 models(3) and represents one of Canon’s biggest strengths, supporting the EOS series by enabling a wide array of shooting possibilities and rich expressive capabilities.</p>
<p>Through the further refining of its diverse imaging technologies, based on the Company’s core optical technologies, Canon will continue striving to create attractive and reliable products aimed at contributing to expanding the culture of photographic and video imaging.</p>
<ol>
<li>Based on a survey by Canon.</li>
<li>Among digital SLR cameras equipped with a 35 mm full-frame image sensor. As of March 28, 2016, according to a Canon survey.</li>
<li>Includes EF Cinema Lenses. As of February 2016.</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Congrats to Canon!

But:


Canon Rumors said:


> 1. Based on a survey by Canon.


Again: Don't trust any statistics not manipulated by yourself 

So:
Please stop celebrating, stay innovative and announce some products I want to buy


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Congrats Canon!!

Wishing you many more successful years!


----------



## Troll Warlord (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Congrats! Now let's celebrate with a new 5D announcement, the time is right! ;D


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Canon, you are celebrating and we are impatiently waiting for 5D4 :-[


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Canon has certainly come a long way since the early days when Canon cameras featured Nikkor lenses!


----------



## N2itiv (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



ironfreak said:


> Canon, you are celebrating and we are impatiently waiting for 5D4 :-[



In jest, that sounds like a US president golfing joke!
Yeah, waitin' is for the birds. I bet it will be great when it gets here.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Congrats Canon!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Clearly, Canon is *******. :


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Seems to me the mirror-less crowd is living in the past. "35mm Focal-Plane Shutter" Ahhhh... Full Frame mirror-less at that. 

In fact, wasn't my Kodak 110 a crop mirror-less camera? Crop, because the image sensor (in this case film) is smaller than 35mm? It even had a tele-photo mode. 
      
I'm glad Canon innovated. 

Does anyone else remember trying to develop 110 film?


----------



## scrup (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

Who won it in 2002?


----------



## ProShootingDigitalSince92 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

What an amazing coincidence!

Pleased to announce I am the #1 photographer and cinematographer worldwide for the last 14 years!

1. Based on a survey by done by me.*

*Ok, admittedly I only discussed this with my children.

Hey at least I'm giving full disclosure...


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



scrup said:


> Who won it in 2002?



Nikon D1 series was first out the gate for digital.

the Canon 1D was released 4th quarter 2001, and basically that momentary lead was pretty crushed with the full frame 1Ds in late 2002.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

I thought 13 was unlucky!


----------



## Tugela (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

"•Based on a survey by Canon.
•Among digital SLR cameras equipped with a 35 mm full-frame image sensor. As of March 28, 2016, according to a Canon survey."

So, a survey done by themselves (among their own users no doubt), and restricted to a format niche that many other manufacturers don't compete in. Um....OK......

Does that mean that they are not #1 in other sensor sizes? It implies that, if they had to make such a caveat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



Tugela said:


> "•Based on a survey by Canon.
> •Among digital SLR cameras equipped with a 35 mm full-frame image sensor. As of March 28, 2016, according to a Canon survey."
> 
> So, a survey done by themselves (among their own users no doubt), and restricted to a format niche that many other manufacturers don't compete in. Um....OK......
> ...



Please re-read the press release...more carefully this time, paying attention to the location of the footnote references in the text. If you're still confused, let us know.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > "•Based on a survey by Canon.
> ...



people would rather not read, toss on a tin foil hat and write in a forum


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



Tugela said:


> "•Based on a survey by Canon.
> •Among digital SLR cameras equipped with a 35 mm full-frame image sensor. As of March 28, 2016, according to a Canon survey."
> 
> So, a survey done by themselves (among their own users no doubt), and restricted to a format niche that many other manufacturers don't compete in. Um....OK......
> ...



#readingishard.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



rrcphoto said:


> #readingishard.



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29450

#lookingatpicturesishardtoo


----------



## lalilulelo (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*

DXO does not approve.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


I admit that I had to read this text twice to understand the setting of the footnotes. 
They are so prominent at the bottom line that you focus on them and the same thoughts came to my mind as to Tugela's. 
So no fame to the (mis-)reader(s), but also no glory to the marketing department responsible for the easy transfer of the message.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



Maximilian said:


> So no fame to the (mis-)reader(s), but also no glory to the marketing department responsible for the easy transfer of the message.



Canon's marketing team did fine. The problem was the copy/paste by CRguy. In the actual press release, there's an entire 'About Canon' boilerplate section after the body text, then a typographical separator, _then_ the footnotes, so a clear delineation. Still, the formatting on CR is confusing. 

As for misreading, the opening sentence states, "_Canon Inc. announced today that the Company’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras (*digital SLR and compact-system cameras*) have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 13 consecutive years from 2003 to 2015,_" so I'm not sure how someone forgets that statement by the time they get to the footnotes and leaps to the conclusion that Canon is talking about only full frame dSLRs. Thinking —hmmmm— and rereading it, sure...but making that conclusion and posting it? Well, it's not the first foolish post on CR (or by that individual), and it won't be the last.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Canon Celebrates 13th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-lens Digital Cam*



neuroanatomist said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > So no fame to the (mis-)reader(s), but also no glory to the marketing department responsible for the easy transfer of the message.
> ...


Thank you for disclosing this. 
I tried to find the original press release, but gave up to soon. My bad :-[


----------

